

Ask HN: Help with transfering a Wordpress site to a different URL - skat_et_dieu

I am doing an intership and the owner asked me to transfer one of his sites (www.vortexsprayonliner.com) to a Wordpress site. I built this Wordpress site http://granitexfloorcoating.com/ for him. It is done. I changed the DNS server and while changing the settings in Wordpress to the old URL I set it to the vortexsprayonliner.com URL. This broke the Wordpress site I built and now it always forwards to the old site for any updates on settings or pages. Even just trying to log in!!!<p>I don't know what I can do. Maybe going into the datase and changing the URL on it but I don't know which table holds that information.<p>Can anyone help me?
======
cd34
Check wp-config.php, look for $table_prefix =

that is normally wp_

then, in {$table_prefix}options, normally wp_options, two values contain the
url:

select * from wp_options where option_name in ('siteurl','home');

~~~
skat_et_dieu
Ok, thanks for your help! I'm really lost here and the site is supposed to be
up by the end of this week :/

